# Need advice goat down



## Easttennhillbilly (Feb 11, 2018)

Got a doe that went down 2+weeks ago everything normal except she can't walk couldn't stand up till the 9 of February but still can't walk I read on here about memegial worms if that the case can i treat it with regular wormer or do i need to call the vet? Update wormed and she's walking on her own didn't call the vet she's still a little shaky wen she first gits up bit still walks by herself


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes - call a vet!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 11, 2018)

Call a vet


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 11, 2018)

Vet ASAP

Keep us updated. Hope she pulls through.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home! Hope your doe recovers.

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. I know it's in your name, but some folks don't even look at the name when replying to a call for help. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. Old folks like me   will never remember from this thread. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2018)

Any updates on your doe?


----------



## Easttennhillbilly (Feb 26, 2018)

Wormed her and she's walking on her own didn't call vet


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know. Hope she fully recovers.


----------

